# What do you think of MINTS? Miami International Theological Seminary



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2015)

I applied here. It was recommended by a local Reformed church community members. We have a study center in our country. Anyway, of all the distance reformed seminaries that I looked into this one is the most cheapest, and you can study at a center or through online. Would love to hear your thoughts! Blessings!


----------



## mvdm (Sep 20, 2015)

Our church supports MINTS and the work of one its professors, Rev. Alan Vander Pol.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2015)

*Mark* its unaccredited right?


----------



## mvdm (Sep 21, 2015)

I believe that is correct.


----------

